# Sonarworks mic with REW?SOLVED



## nik (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey guys 
i would love to make some room measurements with my sonarworks 3 mic.
I have sonarworks 4 but i think it is still not possible to measure Reverb time and get a waterfall diagram. So i downloaded REW and it says i should import the Mic Calibration File but it does not support the Sonarworks Calibration File. Also in Sonarworks it says if u want to use your own mic u have to transform the file to sonarworks file standards. Any idea how i can make my sonarworks calibration file usable for REW?
I tried to search for sonarworks support but i always reach an empty homepage. Seems it will not load the Homepage for some reason....
Any help is very appreciated ,thanks in advance.
Nik


----------



## nik (Sep 21, 2018)

already solved,its possible to download a calibration textfile for refernce 3


----------



## Sanlky (Sep 27, 2018)

BTW, sonarworks works great in treated rooms, if your room is untreated, you wont get the corrections sonarworks can make for you, you might end with an unrealistic and 2d sound. With treated room it can correct frecuency response problems and make a good difference  but it wont really help you or give you a better sound on your monitors, decays time cannot be fixed with EQ.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 27, 2018)

Sanlky said:


> BTW, sonarworks works great in treated rooms, if your room is untreated, you wont get the corrections sonarworks can make for you, you might end with an unrealistic and 2d sound. With treated room it can correct frecuency response problems and make a good difference  but it wont really help you or give you a better sound on your monitors, decays time cannot be fixed with EQ.



Based on reviews I have read it usually will still help, it just isn't a replacement for room treatment.


----------



## Sanlky (Sep 28, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> Based on reviews I have read it usually will still help, it just isn't a replacement for room treatment.


Tried in a studios friend who moved last week and didnt have made any accoustic yet. He has Lipinski L505 with a bryston power amp. Took the measures, sonar works did improve frecuency response, but sound was too ugly. Depth from Lipinski were lost, in his past studio he had them and Sonarworks, helped him make Lipinski sound a 10% better.


----------

